
I wish pods were fully restartable - erkanerol
https://erkanerol.github.io/post/restartable-pods/
======
monus
I think “restartability” comes down to what you lose when you restart it. In
case of pods, you lose logs and in case of StatefulSets or volume mounted
pods, some kind of state. Apparently, Kubernetes decided that this is too much
to lose if they automated it.

But I agree with OP that it should be optional to restart them automatically
since in a lot of cases it’s simply a state problem. Is that a problem needs
debugging so we need to keep some traces? Yes but the same goes for container
restart, too. So there is a tradeoff and I can see that it’s not much
different than the tradeoff we make for container restart. Write the logs
somewhere before the restart for example.

